# 'lost' Swiss Watch Brands.



## kozza6

having browsed the forums in recent weeks, i have noticed pictures of some vintage brands which i haven't of bearing the description 'swiss made'.

do you guys think many horologically (?) significant brands have been lost over the years?

additionally, luxury brands are often introduced again for a new generation, especially when they have a timeless appeal. i think we see this from time to time in the car market.

which brand in your opinion is in the best position for a comeback and maybe most relevant today?

cheers,

kozza.


----------



## mrteatime

great question......  can't help tho :lol:


----------



## Mutley

Langel - just for Toshi :lol:


----------



## Fulminata

Yes, an interesting question, but quite a technical one.

Those lost 'brands' most likely to make a come back are obviously those whose rights are held by individuals or companies in a position to reintroduce them to the market place. Who owns what historically significant brand will be in the public domain, but would take a little research. I bet Forum chums will know who owns a few of the higher profile ones.

As to the old brands that have produced watches that I think would find a place in today's market, I'm struggling a bit as all my watch books are currently in storage, and the brands that I can think of off the top of my head that I reckon should make a come back, already have!

The real difficulty though is that what was special about some of the brands we're talking about here was the technical diversity they represented. Sadly, it is much easier to relaunch a lost brand than it is to revive a lost industry.


----------



## adrian

A lot of brands were lost due to competition and financial problems but to say which is the most significant is very hard. Omega and Lange&Sohne are good examples of revived brands. Although Marvin and Enicar doesn't exist anymore, Chronoswiss is using their movements.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Ok they`re not Swiss but I`d love to see Smiths, Services, Newmark or other English/British brands make a come back








:thumbup:


----------



## JoT

I have a list somewhere :huh: there's a lot of names you don't see around now.


----------



## Stuart Davies

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ok they`re not Swiss but I`d love to see Smiths, Services, Newmark or other English/British brands make a come back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


Oh would love to see 'Smiths' back on the market. I love my 'dollar' pocket watches...


----------



## Steve264

Much more likely that a "re launched lost brand" will be a cosmetic makeover of a generic (quartz more often than not) item with the requisite labelling, rather than the more painstaking and rigorous recreation of the spirit of a vintage piece that most of us would aspire to (and can get in certain quarters).

Personally I am far more interested in owning an homage with integrity, or one of Roy's bespoke watches, than some piece of brand engineering that puts a fancy case around an ETA or Ronda quartz movement and sells it for a grand and a half.

Just my opinion...


----------



## Chascomm

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ok they`re not Swiss but I`d love to see Smiths, Services, Newmark or other English/British brands make a come back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


 :thumbsup: I second that.

I've just taken delivery of a Scottish-built Westclox today, to add to my pair of Welsh-built Smiths. Next up is a Newmark. Damn the exchange rate and postage.

It's a shame that Smiths Industries are not willing to lease the Smiths brand to any watchmaker  I can't see why they can't see it would be safe in Roy's hands.

Services watches could be a budget brand sold in motorway petrol stations...

The problem is that after the closure of the Anglo-Celtic factory in Wales, there wasn't really any watch manufacturing left in the UK. Even the British Horological Society have chosen a Liaoning tourbillon for their 150th anniversary watch.


----------



## Griff

CWC

Mulco

Gruen

Elgin


----------



## mrteatime

didnt eddie bring back the Precista brand???


----------



## Flashharry

mutley said:


> Langel - just for Toshi :lol:


I was going to add that as well....Mine has finally arrived !!


----------



## kozza6

i also think it is a shame when brands lose their independance.

as much as i like modern omegas, i prefer my 60s constellation as omega was entirely independant company then.

i think a brand loses a bit of its mystique and identity when it becomes part of a larger group...

cheers,

kozza.


----------



## quoll

Some of the old Swiss brands have re-emerged and are selling well in Asia. Usually bought by an Asian firm and keeping a Swiss office for naming reasons. For example you can buy brand new Roamer, Titoni, Gruen & Enicar watches. Whether you'd want to is another matter.


----------



## JoT

There are a few non-Swiss in the list but there are more than a few lost brands here!

A. Schild

A. Silberstein

Airin

Alpina

Alpina-Gruen

Alsta

Amida

Ancre

Angelus

Aquadive

Aquastar

Arbu

Arctos

Ardath

Aristo

Arla

Arnex

Arola

Arsa

Arva

Atlantic

Ato

Aube

Audemars Piguet

Autorist

Azimut

Banner

Basis

Baume Mercier

Baylor

BE-BA

Beleta

Belinda

Belison

Bendo

Benedict

Benrus

Berna

Bifora

Blancpain

Blattina

Bore

Borgel

Bovet

Breguet

Breitling

Britix

Bucherer

Buler

Bulgari

Bulova

Buren

Buser Freres

BWC

Calame Robert

Calendolux

Camy

Candino

Carl Ranch

Cartel

Cartier

Catena

Cauny

Cedric

Certina

Chopard

Christofle

Chronosport

Chronoswiss

Churchill

City

Clinton

Comor

Consul

Continental

Cornavin

Cortebert

Corum

Cristal Watch

Cronos

Croton

CWC

Cyma

Cyrus - Revue

Damas

Dechaux

Delma

Desco

Dietrich Gruen

DOD

Dodane

Dom Watch

Donexy

Doxa

Dreffa

Dubey Schaldenbrand

DuBois

Dugena

Dunhill

Ebel

Eberhard & Co

Edla

Edox

Eiger

Ekegren

El Recio

Election

Elgin

Elite

Elba

Embe

Emka SA

EMT

Enicar

Ermano

Ernest Borel

Eska

Esperanto

Essex

Eszeha

Eterna

Etna

Eweco

Exactus

Excelsior Park

Fabry

Facit

Favre Leuba

Felca

Festa

Festina

Finita

Fludo

Fludo Borel

Fontainemelon

Foresta

Fortis

Framont

Frey

Gallet

Gallet Guinand

Gama

Geismar

Geneva

Gianni Bulgari

Gigandet

Girard Perregeaux

Girard Perregeaux - Mimo

Glycine

Golay Son

Grana

Gruen

GT

GUB

Gubelin

Halcon

Halda

Hall

Hamilton

Hanhart

Harman

Harvard

Harwood

Helbros

Helima

Helvitia

Henry Capt

Henry Moss

Herma

Hertig

Heuer

Hudson

Hugex

Hy. Moser Cie.

Iberic

Ikepod

Illinois

Imperios

Invicta

Itraco

IWC

IWO

J. Auricost

J. E. LeLocle

J. Jaquet

J. W. Benson

Jacques Etoile

Jaeger

Jaeger Le Coultre

Jaquet Girard

Jaquet-Groz

Jardur

Jean d'Eve

Jean Marcel

Jeanneret

Jenny

John Forrest

Jurgenson

Jules Jurgenson

Junghans

Juvenia

Kasta

Kelek

Kingston

Kirowa

Kuester

LUC

Laco

Lagonda

Lanco

Landeron

Landi

Lange Soehne

Laureat

Le Phare

Lebois

LeCoultre

Lejour

Lemania

Leon Hatot

Leonidas

Levrette

LIP

Loewenthal

Longeau

Longines

Louis

Louis Errard

Luvic

Lucien Picard

Lucien Rochat

Lupus

Luxor

Lyndamar

Magnien Cie.

Marc Nicolet

Marcello C

Mars

Marshall

Martel

Marvin

Mascot

Master Watch

Mathey-Tissot

Macy

Maurice Lacroix

Mauthe

Meda

Melik-Mido

Memosail

Mentor

Mido

Milus

Mimo

Minerva

Mira

Mistral

Mobilia

Mobilis

Modica

Moeris

Monarch

Monceau

Mondia

Montrial

Mora

Movado

Mulco

Nastrix

Nepro

Neri

Neuvex

Newmark

Nicolet

Nidor

Niga

Nilax

Nisus

Nitella

Nivada

Nivea

Nivrell

Nobellux

Nomex

Norexa

Novice

Oebra

Ollech & Wajs

Olympic

Omega

Omni

Omnia

Opera

Orator

Orfina

Orion

Oris

Orloff

P. Moser

Parker

Parsine

Patek Philippe

Paul Buhre

Paul Garnier

Paul Picot

Perfecta

Perrelet

Phenix

Philippe Watch

Piaget

Pierce

Players

Poljot

Precista

Prince

Pulsar

PWC

Rado

Ranox

Record

Recta

Repco Watch

Revue

Revue Thommen

Ritmo

Roamer

Robert Roskell

Rodana

Rogers

Rolex

Rotary

Rover

Royce

SS Co.

Sabina

Sagara

Sandoz Fils

Sarcar

Savoy

Seiko

Sekonda

Selza

Sheffield

Sicura

Silvana

Sincron

Sindaco

Sinn

Slava

Smiths

Solvil

Sorna

Souvenier

Standard Time

Stowa

Strand

Styl

Sultana

Svalan

Tacar

Taernan

Tag Heuer

Taha

Tanis

Tavannes

Technos

Telda

Telefame

Tell

Tempic

Tenor Dorly

Thomas Mercer

Tiffany Co.

Tiger

Tillex

Timemaster

Timor

Tissot

Titan

Titus

Tourist

Tressa

Trib

Triton

Triumph

Tsilla

Tudor

Tuerler

Tutima

Ultra

Ulysse Nardin

Unic

Union

Universal

Urania

Vacheron Constantin

Ventura

Venus

Vertex

Vetta

VIP Memosail

Vixa

Voumard

Vulcain

Wakmann

Walna

Waltham

Watra

Wempe

Werbe

West End Watch

Westfield

White Star

William Watch

Windsor

Wittnauer

Wyler

Yema

Zenith

Zeus

Zodiac


----------



## chris l

I'd like to be able to buy a new Swiss 'Tell' or 'Jolus'


----------



## JoT

chris l said:


> I'd like to be able to buy a new Swiss 'Tell' or 'Jolus'


I would like to have a look at a Trib or two


----------



## dapper

JoT said:


> There are a few non-Swiss in the list but there are more than a few lost brands here!
> 
> Timemaster


Your list reminded me of this one that I've had since 1969:










Cheers


----------



## Charlie_Croker

quoll said:


> Some of the old Swiss brands have re-emerged and are selling well in Asia. Usually bought by an Asian firm and keeping a Swiss office for naming reasons. For example you can buy brand new Roamer, Titoni, Gruen & Enicar watches. Whether you'd want to is another matter.


I think Titoni is still a Swiss owned and produced brand. They are big in the far east because they won a big contract in 1970s to supply the Chinese government and officials with watches. According to their website: http://www.titoni.ch

Titoni is a typical Swiss Watch manufacturer, founded in 1919 in Grenchen. It is one of the few remaining independent watch enterprise, still in the hands of the family Schluep. The company is specialized in producing mechanical watches with its own in-house movement assembly.

A specialist in the self-winding mechanical watch since it was founded in 1919, Titoni is one of the few Swiss watch companies which is still independent.

Based at Grenchen, in the heart of watchmaking Switzerland, the Titoni Company is still in the hands of the family which founded it. At Titoni, one has always felt that the reputation of a brand is a promise made to its customers. A coherent philosophy, clear objectives, long-term vision and respect for the customer through products which are both affordable and perfect in every respect are the key elements in Titoniâ€™s success.

Attention to detail, remarkable finish, perfect command of in-house production, and traditional watchmaking know-how are the principal characteristics of Titoni watches. On the strength of these qualities they succeed in continuing throughout the ages while always remaining up-to-date. The hallmarks of the greatest brands.

http://www.titoni.com/index.php?id=14

Apparently they modify ETA movements.

I have a Spacemaster (1969) and Airmaster models and both keep excellent time and are very well made.


----------



## Martin280s

Hello, I'm new to this forum so forgive me for repeating anything previously mentioned. The ex-Swiss brand Technos actually manufacture in the 'tax-free' zone of Manuas in the north of Brazil. I have several watches of this brand and find them to be very well made although I guess the movement is Japanese. Their website is www.technos.com.br


----------



## DMP

JoT said:


> There are a few non-Swiss in the list but there are more than a few lost brands here!


My first watch, given to me by my parents when I learnt to swim in 1967, was a Friedli manual wind - another Swiss brand that has disappeared completely. Even googling doesn't turn up anything.


----------



## James

Too many and almost always not nearly the same quality of old, cookie cutter cases now

I sold this Alpha Venus chrono before ppl knew Alpha was a chinese watch :lol:

And this other vintage Alpha second pic I noticed on fleabay lately


----------



## James

JoT said:


> There are a few non-Swiss in the list but there are more than a few lost brands here!


I used to have in html where each of those manufacturers went, what they became and their history and have lost it wish I could find it again in that format


----------



## don natel

Steve264 said:


> Much more likely that a "re launched lost brand" will be a cosmetic makeover of a generic (quartz more often than not) item with the requisite labelling, rather than the more painstaking and rigorous recreation of the spirit of a vintage piece that most of us would aspire to (and can get in certain quarters).
> 
> Personally I am far more interested in owning an homage with integrity, or one of Roy's bespoke watches, than some piece of brand engineering that puts a fancy case around an ETA or Ronda quartz movement and sells it for a grand and a half.
> 
> Just my opinion...


Right on Steve, almost as bad as chinese copies!


----------



## don natel

Fully half of my collection is of brands that no longer exist! :huh: :huh:


----------



## ENY55V

Titoni has been mentioned above and according to the Swiss Chamber of Commerce, this company was re-instated on 26-02-1991 - Which means it went out of business and opened again.

Omega is now part of the Swatch Group - but that too went out of business. Which means it is not only a matter of being part of a large corporation.

Breitling and Heuer went out of business. One was taken over by Schneider and the other by Tag.

Favre Leuba went out of business many years ago. The name was revived in the 90s but not much done until recently, when a Spanish "group" has made the public believe that since 1750 (whatever) it has been around. Yeah! right!

I cannot think of many that have not gone bust or have been taken over or have had shareholders buy out. Even Rolex, only recently and VERY quietly has been able to merge the different divisions that were working under "separate" management and bring the lot under the Wilsdorf Foundation.

I don't know much about the pre 60s era - but those were the real Swiss manufacturing days; now it is vastly commercial (full stop).


----------



## aliasmarlow

Stuart Davies said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok they`re not Swiss but I`d love to see Smiths, Services, Newmark or other English/British brands make a come back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh would love to see 'Smiths' back on the market. I love my 'dollar' pocket watches...
Click to expand...

Doh....... this is old news, Smiths _is_ coming back, Eddie has it registered, the W10 will be the first model, rules prevent me posting link to thread, but you know where to look.

Marvin are also out there - marvinwatches.com


----------



## aliasmarlow

potz said:


> aliasmarlow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok they`re not Swiss but I`d love to see Smiths, Services, Newmark or other English/British brands make a come back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh would love to see 'Smiths' back on the market. I love my 'dollar' pocket watches...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doh....... this is old news, Smiths _is_ coming back, Eddie has it registered, *the W10 will be the first model*, rules prevent me posting link to thread, but you know where to look.
> 
> Marvin are also out there - marvinwatches.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *With a Chinese Seagul caliber? No *thanks. That is _not_ what I imagine a revival of a British brand to be. Thank the gods I have an original Smiths W10, albeit with the wrong hands due to well-meaning but badly done restoration before it came to me.
Click to expand...

No, with ETA 2801


----------



## Swissmountainbiker

...although the thread is already quite old, I always come across the superbe list of JoT when searching for brands... so I though I give it a revival 

as I have some watches from makers gone bust that were not on the list, I would like to add some pics - but it did not work out :-(

I just bought a nice NOS Kander and NOS Lucerne... lovely!!


----------



## UGfan

quoll said:


> Some of the old Swiss brands have re-emerged and are selling well in Asia. Usually bought by an Asian firm and keeping a Swiss office for naming reasons. For example you can buy brand new Roamer, Titoni, Gruen & Enicar watches. Whether you'd want to is another matter.


----------



## UGfan

I had a modern Gruen Swiss,cushion shaped case watch until fairly recently. It had an ETA 2824-2 movement.I sold it because it didn't feel at all comfortable on my wrist and the gold-plating quickly became very plasticky-looking. I used to own a 1957 s.s. manual wind Enicar which had excellent build quality. What are the current models like?


----------



## bassplayer51

Does anyone know where to find just ANY information concerning Eiger wristwatches?

I bought one couple of days ago.

It looks like late forties/early fifties...


----------



## bassplayer51

Does anyone know where to find just ANY information concerning Eiger wristwatches?

I bought one couple of days ago.

It looks like late forties/early fifties...


----------



## bassplayer51

Hi,

I'm new here.

Does anyone know where to look for just ANY information concerning Eiger wristwatches?

I've just bought one lately,

It looks like late forties/early fifties.

Unfortunately, I don't know how to add a photo here...


----------



## bassplayer51

Hi,

I'm new here.

Does anyone know where to look for just ANY information concerning Eiger wristwatches?

I've just bought one lately,

It looks like late forties/early fifties.

Unfortunately, I don't know how to add a photo here...


----------



## bassplayer51

Hi,

I'm new here.

Does anyone know where to look for just ANY information concerning Eiger wristwatches?

I've just bought one lately,

It looks like late forties/early fifties.

Unfortunately, I don't know how to add a photo here...


----------



## KevG

bassplayer51 said:


> Hi, I'm new here. Does anyone know where to look for just ANY information concerning Eiger wristwatches? I've just bought one lately, It looks like late forties/early fifties. Unfortunately, I don't know how to add a photo here...


Hello and welcome to the forum

Unfortunately I can't find anything about older Eiger watches I did hit this on Google http://www.eigeradventure.com/catalog/44 if you mail them they may be able to help.

There is a guide to adding pics at the top of the forum but you will need a photbucket account first.

Cheers

Kev


----------



## Jeremy Fisher

Charlie_Croker said:


> Some of the old Swiss brands have re-emerged and are selling well in Asia. Usually bought by an Asian firm and keeping a Swiss office for naming reasons. For example you can buy brand new Roamer, Titoni, Gruen & Enicar watches. Whether you'd want to is another matter.


Gruen was an American brand.


----------



## Always"watching"

I have noticed that in buying pre-owned cheap Swiss-made vintage watches, all sorts of names turn up, many of which I have never heard of and probably have no available information about them. Who actually manufactured many of these watches will probably remain a mystery, even if some of them are powered by decent Swiss jewelled movements. So my advice is ,always buy in relation to what you see before you. A well-known Swiss brand with a documented history will obviously fetch more than a watch with a name that has no known pedigree, but don't ignore the unknown - you never know!!


----------



## AVO

I fully agree, AW!

Three years ago I "knew" that the big name watches in Goldsmiths were good, and I "knew" that the high volume brands in Samuels were crap. You could have told me that Vacheron Constantin were cheap tat and Constantin Weisz were high end...I would not have known!

When I started collecting vintage, I was intent on Omega and the like, and erroneously assumed that anything I hadn't heard of would probably be cheap crap. With some trepidation I acquired a 1960s Enicar, not expecting much, and it has proved to be one of the nicest watches in my collection. Similarly the wonderful Leonidas Chronograph I bought in December, and even the little Desta alarm watch I found a few weeks ago. If I had refused to look at lesser known brands, I would not now have these lovely watches.


----------



## Drum2000

dapper said:


> QUOTE (JoT @ May 8 2008, 12:00 PM)
> 
> There are a few non-Swiss in the list but there are more than a few lost brands here!
> 
> Timemaster
> 
> Your list reminded me of this one that I've had since 1969:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


I quite like that. Break out the feather duster!


----------



## no8yogi

I got a nice little 1960's nileg 10micron Gold plate, for Â£10 off the bay and when I got it home it had a nice Felsa auto movement in it, the movement on its own sells for about Â£30/40 currently so think I got a bargain there, it was about this time felsa were putting movements into Brietlings so I like to pretend I got a gold plate breitling for a tenner!


----------



## Chris Walker

Hello

anyone heard of Adig automatic watches. I have an example of one and would like to know more


----------



## JayDeep

Chris Walker said:


> Hello
> 
> anyone heard of Adig automatic watches. I have an example of one and would like to know more


 Wow this one has been dug up out of the trenches a few times.

No I have not heard of this brand.

A Google search asks if I meant one of the following instead...

Zadig, Adi, Adina, or Adec.

One other post on another forum years ago mentioned this brand and asked a very similar question. The dial apparently read Adig glycudor nivarex 25 rubis, or something like that. Should've just copied and pasted, but I'm being lazy. Lol

Anyway, no responses to that post either. Didn't bother to check the date of the post, may have been you. Not sure.

Maybe you can provide some pictures for us? Supposedly they're worth a thousand words...


----------



## WRENCH

Chris Walker said:


> Hello
> 
> anyone heard of Adig automatic watches. I have an example of one and would like to know more


 As @JayDeep + a picture of the movement if possible. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Walker

Hello

photo hear hope it comes up

https://ibb.co/hCYkO6


----------



## fredwastell

I can add Mudu, Hidex, Arisocrat, Bentima, Limit and Century to these.


----------



## animalone

Chris Walker said:


> Hello
> 
> photo hear hope it comes up
> 
> https://ibb.co/hCYkO6


 Quite a nice looking watch

Can't help with the brand, any chance of a picture of the movement? could well be an ETA calibre inside it

There are literally hundreds of Swiss brands that are no longer with us, here is one of mine for your amusement


----------



## Chris Walker

Hello

What is an eta movement?

chris


----------



## animalone

Chris Walker said:


> Hello
> 
> What is an eta movement?
> 
> chris


 Hi Chris

ETA is the movement manufacturer that supplied most of the Swiss industry at the time.

They are generally well regarded, mechanically reliable and usually easily serviced.

Some links for info

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ETA_SA

https://www.eta.ch/en/

Regards

Ian


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle

JoT said:


> There are a few non-Swiss in the list but there are more than a few lost brands here!
> 
> A. Schild
> 
> A. Silberstein
> 
> Airin
> 
> Alpina
> 
> Alpina-Gruen
> 
> Alsta
> 
> Amida
> 
> Ancre
> 
> Angelus
> 
> Aquadive
> 
> Aquastar
> 
> Arbu
> 
> Arctos
> 
> Ardath
> 
> Aristo
> 
> Arla
> 
> Arnex
> 
> Arola
> 
> Arsa
> 
> Arva
> 
> Atlantic
> 
> Ato
> 
> Aube
> 
> Audemars Piguet
> 
> Autorist
> 
> Azimut
> 
> Banner
> 
> Basis
> 
> Baume Mercier
> 
> Baylor
> 
> BE-BA
> 
> Beleta
> 
> Belinda
> 
> Belison
> 
> Bendo
> 
> Benedict
> 
> Benrus
> 
> Berna
> 
> Bifora
> 
> Blancpain
> 
> Blattina
> 
> Bore
> 
> Borgel
> 
> Bovet
> 
> Breguet
> 
> Breitling
> 
> Britix
> 
> Bucherer
> 
> Buler
> 
> Bulgari
> 
> Bulova
> 
> Buren
> 
> Buser Freres
> 
> BWC
> 
> Calame Robert
> 
> Calendolux
> 
> Camy
> 
> Candino
> 
> Carl Ranch
> 
> Cartel
> 
> Cartier
> 
> Catena
> 
> Cauny
> 
> Cedric
> 
> Certina
> 
> Chopard
> 
> Christofle
> 
> Chronosport
> 
> Chronoswiss
> 
> Churchill
> 
> City
> 
> Clinton
> 
> Comor
> 
> Consul
> 
> Continental
> 
> Cornavin
> 
> Cortebert
> 
> Corum
> 
> Cristal Watch
> 
> Cronos
> 
> Croton
> 
> CWC
> 
> Cyma
> 
> Cyrus - Revue
> 
> Damas
> 
> Dechaux
> 
> Delma
> 
> Desco
> 
> Dietrich Gruen
> 
> DOD
> 
> Dodane
> 
> Dom Watch
> 
> Donexy
> 
> Doxa
> 
> Dreffa
> 
> Dubey Schaldenbrand
> 
> DuBois
> 
> Dugena
> 
> Dunhill
> 
> Ebel
> 
> Eberhard & Co
> 
> Edla
> 
> Edox
> 
> Eiger
> 
> Ekegren
> 
> El Recio
> 
> Election
> 
> Elgin
> 
> Elite
> 
> Elba
> 
> Embe
> 
> Emka SA
> 
> EMT
> 
> Enicar
> 
> Ermano
> 
> Ernest Borel
> 
> Eska
> 
> Esperanto
> 
> Essex
> 
> Eszeha
> 
> Eterna
> 
> Etna
> 
> Eweco
> 
> Exactus
> 
> Excelsior Park
> 
> Fabry
> 
> Facit
> 
> Favre Leuba
> 
> Felca
> 
> Festa
> 
> Festina
> 
> Finita
> 
> Fludo
> 
> Fludo Borel
> 
> Fontainemelon
> 
> Foresta
> 
> Fortis
> 
> Framont
> 
> Frey
> 
> Gallet
> 
> Gallet Guinand
> 
> Gama
> 
> Geismar
> 
> Geneva
> 
> Gianni Bulgari
> 
> Gigandet
> 
> Girard Perregeaux
> 
> Girard Perregeaux - Mimo
> 
> Glycine
> 
> Golay Son
> 
> Grana
> 
> Gruen
> 
> GT
> 
> GUB
> 
> Gubelin
> 
> Halcon
> 
> Halda
> 
> Hall
> 
> Hamilton
> 
> Hanhart
> 
> Harman
> 
> Harvard
> 
> Harwood
> 
> Helbros
> 
> Helima
> 
> Helvitia
> 
> Henry Capt
> 
> Henry Moss
> 
> Herma
> 
> Hertig
> 
> Heuer
> 
> Hudson
> 
> Hugex
> 
> Hy. Moser Cie.
> 
> Iberic
> 
> Ikepod
> 
> Illinois
> 
> Imperios
> 
> Invicta
> 
> Itraco
> 
> IWC
> 
> IWO
> 
> J. Auricost
> 
> J. E. LeLocle
> 
> J. Jaquet
> 
> J. W. Benson
> 
> Jacques Etoile
> 
> Jaeger
> 
> Jaeger Le Coultre
> 
> Jaquet Girard
> 
> Jaquet-Groz
> 
> Jardur
> 
> Jean d'Eve
> 
> Jean Marcel
> 
> Jeanneret
> 
> Jenny
> 
> John Forrest
> 
> Jurgenson
> 
> Jules Jurgenson
> 
> Junghans
> 
> Juvenia
> 
> Kasta
> 
> Kelek
> 
> Kingston
> 
> Kirowa
> 
> Kuester
> 
> LUC
> 
> Laco
> 
> Lagonda
> 
> Lanco
> 
> Landeron
> 
> Landi
> 
> Lange Soehne
> 
> Laureat
> 
> Le Phare
> 
> Lebois
> 
> LeCoultre
> 
> Lejour
> 
> Lemania
> 
> Leon Hatot
> 
> Leonidas
> 
> Levrette
> 
> LIP
> 
> Loewenthal
> 
> Longeau
> 
> Longines
> 
> Louis
> 
> Louis Errard
> 
> Luvic
> 
> Lucien Picard
> 
> Lucien Rochat
> 
> Lupus
> 
> Luxor
> 
> Lyndamar
> 
> Magnien Cie.
> 
> Marc Nicolet
> 
> Marcello C
> 
> Mars
> 
> Marshall
> 
> Martel
> 
> Marvin
> 
> Mascot
> 
> Master Watch
> 
> Mathey-Tissot
> 
> Macy
> 
> Maurice Lacroix
> 
> Mauthe
> 
> Meda
> 
> Melik-Mido
> 
> Memosail
> 
> Mentor
> 
> Mido
> 
> Milus
> 
> Mimo
> 
> Minerva
> 
> Mira
> 
> Mistral
> 
> Mobilia
> 
> Mobilis
> 
> Modica
> 
> Moeris
> 
> Monarch
> 
> Monceau
> 
> Mondia
> 
> Montrial
> 
> Mora
> 
> Movado
> 
> Mulco
> 
> Nastrix
> 
> Nepro
> 
> Neri
> 
> Neuvex
> 
> Newmark
> 
> Nicolet
> 
> Nidor
> 
> Niga
> 
> Nilax
> 
> Nisus
> 
> Nitella
> 
> Nivada
> 
> Nivea
> 
> Nivrell
> 
> Nobellux
> 
> Nomex
> 
> Norexa
> 
> Novice
> 
> Oebra
> 
> Ollech & Wajs
> 
> Olympic
> 
> Omega
> 
> Omni
> 
> Omnia
> 
> Opera
> 
> Orator
> 
> Orfina
> 
> Orion
> 
> Oris
> 
> Orloff
> 
> P. Moser
> 
> Parker
> 
> Parsine
> 
> Patek Philippe
> 
> Paul Buhre
> 
> Paul Garnier
> 
> Paul Picot
> 
> Perfecta
> 
> Perrelet
> 
> Phenix
> 
> Philippe Watch
> 
> Piaget
> 
> Pierce
> 
> Players
> 
> Poljot
> 
> Precista
> 
> Prince
> 
> Pulsar
> 
> PWC
> 
> Rado
> 
> Ranox
> 
> Record
> 
> Recta
> 
> Repco Watch
> 
> Revue
> 
> Revue Thommen
> 
> Ritmo
> 
> Roamer
> 
> Robert Roskell
> 
> Rodana
> 
> Rogers
> 
> Rolex
> 
> Rotary
> 
> Rover
> 
> Royce
> 
> SS Co.
> 
> Sabina
> 
> Sagara
> 
> Sandoz Fils
> 
> Sarcar
> 
> Savoy
> 
> Seiko
> 
> Sekonda
> 
> Selza
> 
> Sheffield
> 
> Sicura
> 
> Silvana
> 
> Sincron
> 
> Sindaco
> 
> Sinn
> 
> Slava
> 
> Smiths
> 
> Solvil
> 
> Sorna
> 
> Souvenier
> 
> Standard Time
> 
> Stowa
> 
> Strand
> 
> Styl
> 
> Sultana
> 
> Svalan
> 
> Tacar
> 
> Taernan
> 
> Tag Heuer
> 
> Taha
> 
> Tanis
> 
> Tavannes
> 
> Technos
> 
> Telda
> 
> Telefame
> 
> Tell
> 
> Tempic
> 
> Tenor Dorly
> 
> Thomas Mercer
> 
> Tiffany Co.
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Tillex
> 
> Timemaster
> 
> Timor
> 
> Tissot
> 
> Titan
> 
> Titus
> 
> Tourist
> 
> Tressa
> 
> Trib
> 
> Triton
> 
> Triumph
> 
> Tsilla
> 
> Tudor
> 
> Tuerler
> 
> Tutima
> 
> Ultra
> 
> Ulysse Nardin
> 
> Unic
> 
> Union
> 
> Universal
> 
> Urania
> 
> Vacheron Constantin
> 
> Ventura
> 
> Venus
> 
> Vertex
> 
> Vetta
> 
> VIP Memosail
> 
> Vixa
> 
> Voumard
> 
> Vulcain
> 
> Wakmann
> 
> Walna
> 
> Waltham
> 
> Watra
> 
> Wempe
> 
> Werbe
> 
> West End Watch
> 
> Westfield
> 
> White Star
> 
> William Watch
> 
> Windsor
> 
> Wittnauer
> 
> Wyler
> 
> Yema
> 
> Zenith
> 
> Zeus
> 
> Zodiac


 I know this is a really old thread, but, I noticed that 'Opera' appears in this list and I have just purchased an Opera Deluxe watch fitted with a Baumgartner manual movement, does anyone know much about the Opera Watch Company, I'm finding very little about them online.

Any help would be great.


----------



## Tazmo61

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> does anyone know much about the Opera Watch Company


 They was a brand name produced by Opera diamond jewellers based in Montreal . They produced watches from the early 50s to the 1970s . They were normally higher end watches(producing some good quality chronometers) using good quality Swiss movements .I should add they had a sub brand too named Opeco . Hope this helps .


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle

Hi Bernie,

Thanks for that, I think I had seen a watch box on Ebay which mentions 'Opeco' and Opera on the same watch box.

I expected it to be Candino or Longines, there is a Baumgartner movement which I thought was a fairly low end movement as the jewel count is so low. Could it be that this watch was made during the Quartz crisis and they used a lower cost movement to compete.

Who knows, but, it is an unusual watch, not currently working, however, the balance staff is fine so that is always a good start.

Thanks for the help.

Regards

Paul


----------



## Tazmo61

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> Could it be that this watch was made during the Quartz crisis and they used a lower cost movement to compete.


 Could be , but they also produced lower cost watches too . While searching the web I found this http://operadiamond.com/en/history.php https://forums.watchuseek.com/f11/opera-chronometer-461703.html


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle

Tazmo61 said:


> Could be , but they also produced lower cost watches too . While searching the web I found this http://operadiamond.com/en/history.php https://forums.watchuseek.com/f11/opera-chronometer-461703.html


 Hi Bernie,

Thanks for that info, the Opera Diamond info is something I haven't seen, I went on Mikrolisk and found a number of companies using the Opera logo. The Opera chronometer looks like a Avia Olympic watch I own which is a 1950's model, however, that chronometer looks rather nice.

The watch I bought is not a 'pretty' watch by any means, it is a big square thing which is quite 'ugly' but it is different. I bought a job lot of watches and this was included along with a couple of nice Avia watches from the 1950's. The Opera is from the 1970's based on the Ranfft database info, the movement is very close to a 1950's Hourmaster watch which is marked as 'GB' but I think the movement may be made by Ebosa SA. Very difficult to 'pin the tail on the donkey' with these old movements and find the true manufacturer rather than a name that really only shows who it is passing it off as their own.

Thanks again Bernie, the extra pair of eyes has helped with this one.


----------



## spinynorman

Moved the Tanus watch discussion out to its own thread in Vintage Watches.


----------

